# My 4 Fortis watch



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

Fortis forum :-! .Y


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Great collection. The fortis with the 4 subdials is spectacuar!

What happened to the lume dial MarineMaster, are the numbers and indices faded? Or is that just camera flare?

Congrats on a fine collection,
Mark


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## sounder (Feb 21, 2006)

:-!

Fantastic photos!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

super nice collection... very jealous. :-!

need to sell any?? ;-)


----------



## mikeb (Feb 26, 2007)

very nice collection indeed, love the white dial especially


----------



## nap62 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Watch, Good Pic


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

All very nice watches!!! Thanks for posting.


cheers from sunny Malaysia,

KC.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

If i were building the perfect watch, I would use the second hands from a Fortis.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Nice!*

Nice collection!

Enjoy your four Tis!!!

:-d

Robertus


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

B-42 ISS


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

an other one dude ? 

nice ones u got there....congrats man


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Great collection, great photos!


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

B 42 Flieger :-d - :thanks


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

IWC x B 42 :-d


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Stunning images all over!:-!

Congratulations, very nice collection!


----------



## ceratos (Nov 18, 2007)

:-! :-! :-!


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

great watches dude.....

i love your collections..:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

Great photos of some very very nice watches!

My opinions of IWC vs B-42

IWC:
Better hands on subdials
Better placement of the day

B-42:
Better main hands
Better lumed


You have a wonderful collection. Btw how thick is the limited edition GMT?


----------



## PekkaM (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful watches!!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

LOVE the ISS B-42... have always like it cuz of the rainbow sub-dial!!!
congrats on a great collection


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

:thanks all 
- sorry, little speak English

OT Fortis thread: my other watch


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

That Zeno watch is awesome! Love the case design of it! Great photos too.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome collection!


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

latest Fortis 

http://forum.chronomag.cz/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=7&


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

YPO said:


> latest Fortis
> 
> http://forum.chronomag.cz/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=7&


Love the blue hands, congrats on yet another brilliant piece! |>


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

dohmer said:


> Love the blue hands, congrats on yet another brilliant piece! |>


THX


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

My mouth waters!!!
Excellent.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## safi_cz (Dec 28, 2007)

Great Pictures  

To Ypo: You forgot to mention my Seiko Spirit I sold to you more than year ago. And you also forgot Poljot 
To Ypo and cnmark: The world of watch enthusiasts is really small


----------



## libb (Feb 1, 2008)

Which one of these two do you prefer to wear? IWC or FORTIS?
And the reason for your preference?


----------



## G-Shocked (Feb 14, 2006)

so....beautiful, 

Gorgeous watches and a top-notch collection!


----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice pics! Love the cosmonuate chrono!


----------

